# Passer d'un Galaxy S8 à un XR ?



## yohan06 (18 Novembre 2019)

Hello à tous les amis !

J'ai actuellement un Galaxy S8 (auparavant j'avais un S7 et précédement un SE) et soit je n'ai pas de bol avec les Samsung, soit ils bugs quand même beaucoup ! Je réfléchie de plus en plus donc à passer sur un iPhone XR. Pensez-vous que ça serait un bon choix pour moi ? Je le voudrais en "red" car je trouve qu'il est superbe et j'hésite vraiment à me faire ce "petit" plaisir 

Est-ce un téléphone que vous me conseilleriez ?

Merci par avance pour votre retour !


----------



## lostOzone (18 Novembre 2019)

Pour quels usages?
Déjà un 11 serait plus judicieux car la photo a fait un vrai bon en avant entre le XR et le 11.


----------



## yohan06 (18 Novembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Pour quels usages?
> Déjà un 11 serait plus judicieux car la photo a fait un vrai bon en avant entre le XR et le 11.



Merci pour ta réponse  Une utilisation de photos, jeux, applications, réseaux sociaux etc. Normal quoi  Par contre je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter le 11


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)

yohan06 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse  Une utilisation de photos, jeux, applications, réseaux sociaux etc. Normal quoi  Par contre je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter le 11


Essayez de négocier avec SFR  , c'est souvent jouable


----------



## lostOzone (21 Novembre 2019)

yohan06 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse  Une utilisation de photos, jeux, applications, réseaux sociaux etc. Normal quoi  Par contre je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter le 11



Un XR fera largement l’affaire. Il fera des photos moins bonnes en basse lumière.


----------



## yohan06 (23 Novembre 2019)

Oui c'est certain mais j'ai craqué sur le XR red par contre j'ai un PC et je me demande si niveau complémentarité ça tiendra la route avec du Apple...


----------



## Deleted member 1158295 (23 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai un iphone xr j’en suis très satisfait. Pour la synchronisation PC ça dépend ce que tu veux en faire ? Avec itunes tu pourras faire des sauvegardes et mettre de la musique sur le téléphone. Ensuite il y as un module pour synchroniser tes photos icloud sur ton PC. Mais il est aussi possible d’accéder à la suite icloud.com depuis un ordinateur.

Certains dise que la compatibilité pc/iphone ne fonctionne pas mais moi je ne suis pas d’accord. Avec un mac tu auras simplement ton calendrier, notes, rappel, message, FaceTime... synchroniser sur le mac. Mais tu retrouves toutes c’est chose sur icloud.com depuis n’importe quel navigateur.

(Je crois que apple travail sur une mise a jour itunes PC pour l’éclater en plusieurs applications comme sur mac. Donc Apple TV, Musique et podcast seront séparés)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Novembre 2019)

Normalement, cela devrait fonctionner avec un pc. Après, c'est certain que si tu as un mac à côté tu as de gros avantages (j'adore regarder mes sms via le mac par exemple).
N'oublie pas que tu as le droit de rétractation. Donc si l'iPhone ne te convient pas tout à fait, tu peux le retourner et le faire rembourser.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Un XR fera largement l’affaire. Il fera des photos moins bonnes en basse lumière.


C'est un très bon smartphone


----------

